# poesia...



## bakxa

Un mio amico iraniano ha scritto una poesia su un disegno che mi ha regalato e tuttavia non ha voluto tradurmela;tramite una sezione del forum siamo arrivati alla traduzione francofona,l'unico problema è che io non so il francese e per quanto possa aiutarmi con l'italiano e il portuguese,mi piacerebbe avere una traduzione che renda bene il testo ...qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? 


Le petit bateau roulait ivre au petit coté de la rivière  blanche et chantait : reste !reste !reste !reste !reste !reste !reste  !reste ! Jusqu'à ce que tu dois rester .
De la chanson à la ivre , vide de chanson d'exsister ! (etre!)


----------



## Ruminante

bakxa said:


> Le petit bateau roulait ivre au petit coté de la rivière blanche et chantait : reste !reste !reste !reste !reste !reste !reste !reste ! Jusqu'à ce que tu dois rester .
> De la chanson à la ivre , vide de chanson d'exsister ! (etre!)


Penso che questa poesia sia famosa ma non sono riuscita a trovarla... per il momento azzardo una traduzione:

Il battello viaggiava ubriaco lungo il lato piccolo della riva bianca e cantava: rimani (resta) ! rimani! rimani! rimani! rimani! rimani! rimani! .... Fino a che tu non debba restare.
Da _La chanson à la ivre_,  Canzone "alla ubriaca", vuoto di canzone di esistere (essere!).  ??

Non mi viene di meglio... buonanotte


----------



## bakxa

Grazie mille!
Sembra un po' ermetico come testo e in effetti mi ricorda qualcosa:_Le Bateau ivre_ di Rimbaud;probabimente si è ispirato al titolo perchè ha scritto di getto davanti a me e dubito che ne sappia versi a memoria.O probabilmente è una canzone,chissà...


----------



## matoupaschat

Non so se serve, ma ecco la poesia di Rimbaud :
http://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/Le_Bateau_ivre/Édition_Robert_Laffon
A me rimane oscura la fine  "De la chanson à _la ivre_ , vide de chanson d'exsister !"


----------



## cherine

Bonjour,

Il y a eu une petite faute de frappe dans la traduction du persan au français: de la chanson à la *rive*. (et non pas "ivre").


----------



## Anaiss

Vedi ultimo post qui. ivre=rive
Che bella storia ha questa poesia, passata di mano in mano in questo forum dove cerchiamo di aiutarci tutti..


Crossing..


----------

